# electronic security engineering jobs in texas



## topchic1983 (May 12, 2009)

I've been a security service engineer for 8 years in the uk. looking to move to texas with my wife. Is there any demand for my line of work in texas/usa? wheres best to look? thankyou


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

topchic1983 said:


> I've been a security service engineer for 8 years in the uk. looking to move to texas with my wife. Is there any demand for my line of work in texas/usa? wheres best to look? thankyou


Unfortunately, the answer to the question is moot unless you can secure suitable status to live and work here. Potential employment as a security service engineer is highly unlikely to secure such status.


----------

